# Verbindungsprobleme ins Internet mit FritzBox



## em-phaser (11 August 2009)

hallo zusammen 

Fritz!Box Wlan 3030

Ich habe seit huete ein sehr nerviges problem daheim.
Die Internetverbindung bricht ständig ab.
Die led "power" geht in dem moment aus, aber die anderen (LAN, WLAN, DSL) sind fleißig am leuchten. Ich kann in dem Moment auch nicht mehr auf die box zugreifen. EInzige möglichkeit die mir bleibt, ist den Stromstecker ziehen und neu starten. dann geht alles wieder.
ist aber doch etwas nervig ^^
der haupt lappy ist über kabel verbunden und der 2. geht über wlan ins internet. 

kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## argv_user (11 August 2009)

Hat es heut nacht bei euch ein Gewitter gegeben?
Mir ist bei einer solchen Gelegenheit mal eine FritzBox abgeraucht.

Ich würde Dir erst mal raten: besorg Dir die aktuelle Firmware von AVM und spiel die auf. Wenn die Kiste dann immer noch muckt, hängt es wohl an der Hardware.

BTW: Telefon geht noch?


----------



## em-phaser (11 August 2009)

also die firmenware ist aktuell. habs eben nochmal überprüft.
telefon geht auch.

es kann gut möglich sein, dass es nen gewitter gab. (wir haben kerwe gehabt, da schlafe ich immer gut und tief^^)
heute morgen gabs aber eine stromabschaltung von ca na 3/4 stunde.
kann es eventuell dadurch kommen?
sollte die ja aber abgeraucht sein, so dürfte sie ja gar nicht gehen. 

mfg


€:
habe am gleichen tag den router komplett resetet und danach liefs... bis heute 

hilfe ! 

€2: ein neuer musste her :´(


----------

